

Facebook to be UK gov's "primary channel" for communicating cuts to public - bensummers
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/politics/10563598.stm

======
richij
Title misleading: "communicating with public about their suggestions of what
to cut" is not the same as "communicating cuts to public."

